
Ask HN: Can we have a “read later” for the posts? - ForFreedom
It would be great if a &quot;read later&quot; was there for posts as some good posts will be missed in the long run.<p>&quot;read later&quot; can be also used as a bookmark.
======
omginternets
If you install Pocket, a `save to pocket` link appears below each post. I
think this is essentially what you're looking for.

~~~
ForFreedom
I was more interested without any add-ons.

~~~
joshka
I'm not quite sure I understand why you wouldn't want to use an add-on. I can
certainly see that the flip side is undesirable. Do you think it makes sense
for hacker news to solve this same issue (read it later) when there are many
external options to solve the issue? If your answer to this is yes, would you
also support adding tweet this story buttons? What about share on Facebook,
email me a copy, copy to slack, print to google print, etc. buttons? What
about friending users, following them, private messaging? Should hacker news
allow images in stories next? If it adds images, then perhaps advertising
would be ok?

What are some of the reasons that you read hacker news beyond the particular
stories? How do you find the interface? Is it uncluttered? Does it get in the
way of the content at all?

In my opinion hacker news is fine as it is, though I mostly hit it via
[http://hckrnews.com](http://hckrnews.com) instead of the main site.

------
saurik
Safari has a feature called "Reading List" that does exactly this, but for the
entire Internet in a generic way instead of only as some specific feature on
this one website tied to an account.

~~~
0942v8653
Plus it can save articles offline for when you are away from Internet access.
Much more useful than just a list of bookrmarks IMO.

------
pjc50
You really want a generic solution to this. "Open in new tab"?

~~~
Ao7bei3s
Bookmarks?

------
AndyMcConachie
Is anyone aware of a tool that will allow me to search through my browsing
history? I'm constantly reading things, forgetting where I read them, and then
wanting to remember what it was I reading yesterday, the day before, or
earlier.

~~~
joshstrange
[http://fetching.io/](http://fetching.io/) is a tool I once used but had
issues when we did a local or cloud option with no way to pull my cloud data
to the local while also not being willing to pay for cloud one out of beta.
The dev seems like a good guy and if I were to try it again I would use it.

------
ptype
All posts you have upvoted are available via 'saved stories' in your profile.

~~~
ForFreedom
What to do if you do not want to upvote a post but want to read it later on.

Read later on need not be tied with voting

------
atmosx
I use readability for that. Firefox has "pocket" and Safari the "Reading
list".

------
packetgeek
Wallabag is a good tool for this (similar to Pocket, ReadLater, etc.).

------
DanBC
actual bookmarks are probably better.

~~~
ForFreedom
bookmarking every individual post?

~~~
joefarish
Whether you are bookmarking or "saving for later" there is surely no way to
avoid having to "Save" the individual articles.

~~~
ForFreedom
Down vote was regrettably someone slipping on the payment and blaming me.

A save would be good and would stay within the login of news.ycombinator.com

